# Fame found the Forum



## ICE (May 14, 2019)

The electrical section head was researching something and typed in a question at Google.  Up popped a Building Code Forum thread.....with my picture.    Can't have that.


----------



## jar546 (May 14, 2019)

It is finally paying off!


----------



## ICE (May 14, 2019)

jar546 said:


> It is finally paying off!



I haven't seen a nickle yet. 
I have had the same thing happen....without the picture
There used to be a way to tag a thread but I can’t find it.


----------



## cda (May 14, 2019)

You are warned not to goggle your name.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 15, 2019)

You guys are the rock stars playing the forum! 

You got cda on "Beating the Drums", Jar as lead vocals and ICE playing the "Cow Bell".  

We need more Cow Bell....


----------



## ICE (May 16, 2019)

ICE said:


> There used to be a way to tag a thread but I can’t find it.


Is there a way to tag a thread?


----------



## ICE (May 17, 2019)

ICE said:


> Is there a way to tag a thread?


Apparently not.


----------



## ADAguy (May 20, 2019)

Get your SAG card yet?


----------

